# Bighorn Meadows/Radium Hot Springs/Kootenay NP area



## lmkucala (Apr 3, 2017)

I have just confirmed an exchange into Bighorn Meadows Resort for 1 week in mid-August (8/19-8/26) and I'm wondering how much there is to do in that area - hoping I didn't make a mistake.  I've had an ongoing request with II into the Canmore/Banff area but nothing was coming up and decided to take this when it came up during a manual search. 

We are thinking of one day trip to Banff (is it really worth it to drive 2 hours each way given how crowded Banff will be?) but other than that I'm hoping there is enough to do in the Radium Hot Springs and Kootenay NP area. We don't mind an hour or so drive to places for day trips. Another thought is to leave Bighorn Meadows for a night and do an overnight in the Banff area.

It will be my husband and I and our 13 year-old son. We like hiking, scenery, photography, maybe do a rafting trip, etc.

We will be flying in and out of Kalispell, Montana and doing a few days in Glacier Natl Park Montana before heading to Canada.

Suggestions on itinerary? Is one week going to be too long in Radium Hot Springs?  Looking for ideas!


----------



## sheweeble (Apr 4, 2017)

It's been a few years since we have been in that area, but there is a lot to do from hiking and golf, to swimming and rafting. I would google Radium and Kootenay NP. We have done both hiking and rafting in the area. The National Parks area will be very busy this year.  It's Canada's 150th birthday and all National Parks are free. Banff the town site is very touristy and busy.  There is a great German/Austrian restaurant in Radium,  The Old Salzburg Restaurant, good Schnitzel.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've stayed at Fairmont down the road several times.  For your purposes, if you can't get into the Canmore timeshares, then Big Horn is the next best option and gives you better access to the western area like Kootenay.
Big Horn is right on a huge golf course and there are lots in the area.  The Columbia River goes through the valley heading north through several large lakes for boating/swimming options.  The C River starts not too far to the south and is an interesting short walk.  
From Radium HS, you are on the western boundary of Kootenay NP which is the best for seeing animals especially in the morning and especially on the western side so you are well positioned to see bear or moose on your way to other locations.  It's about an hour and a half drive up through Kootenay to Lake Louise and a similar drive from Radium up north to Yolo NP and Emerald Lake.  The latter has a nice and fairly easy loop trail around the lake or harder hike up higher.   In Kootenay NP, there are several shorter trails like Marble Canyon or longer hikes like Stanley Glacier.  Both of these hikes are in the area that burned in 2003 but the vegetation is coming back and provides another layer of interest as there should be a good flower display.  
Just over the border into Banff is Boom Lake which is another fairly easy hike in alpine territory to a pretty lake.  
From Radium to the Icefields Parkway is about an extra half hour drive over starting in Canmore.  It's a long drive from either start, but well worth the effort.  
Note that Radium Hot Springs has an excellent visitor center for information on the parks as well as the area.  Stop in there for the latest information and some maps etc before heading out.  It's at the south end of town just off the main highway.  

Sue


----------



## lmkucala (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks - I've been doing some research since I posted this yesterday and it definitely does look like we will find plenty to do in the area.   I'm getting excited now as I've never been to this area!  

Also I bought ePlus for my II exchange so will keep looking to see if something does come up for the week we have planned in the Canmore area, however I'm not real hopeful on that front.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 4, 2017)

We've done whitewater rafting on the Toby creek and kicking horse river, and enjoyed it quite a bit. Lots to do in the area. Best place for reasonably priced groceries in the area is the "No Frills" in Invermere.


----------



## lmkucala (Apr 4, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> We've done whitewater rafting on the Toby creek and kicking horse river, and enjoyed it quite a bit. Lots to do in the area. Best place for reasonably priced groceries in the area is the "No Frills" in Invermere.



Whitewater rafting is one of the things I was looking into.   Can  you tell me what the difference was between Toby Creek and Kicking Horse River?  I saw the ones on the Kootenay River also, which looked a bit calmer than Kicking Horse?  The Kicking Horse ones looked like more fun but farther away and it seems we might want to save our long drives for visiting Banff and Lake Louise to see scenery and do the rafting closer to Radium Hot Springs where we are staying.  I'd be interested in any comparison you have!


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 5, 2017)

My recollection  is that the kicking horse one was "wilder" whereas Toby Creek was a bit more tame, although this was nearly 10 years ago now. We have never stayed in Radium, (although my wife's aunt has a place there) but regularly go to Panorama in the summer for hikes, swimming, and relaxing.


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 5, 2017)

lmkucala said:


> Whitewater rafting is one of the things I was looking into.   Can  you tell me what the difference was between Toby Creek and Kicking Horse River?  I saw the ones on the Kootenay River also, which looked a bit calmer than Kicking Horse?  The Kicking Horse ones looked like more fun but farther away and it seems we might want to save our long drives for visiting Banff and Lake Louise to see scenery and do the rafting closer to Radium Hot Springs where we are staying.  I'd be interested in any comparison you have!



Toby Creek is is calmer than the Kicking Horse.  Toby Creek is more class 1,2 & 3 where as Kicking Horse if more Class 2,3 & 4.  You can see the ratings and info here.  http://raftingtherockies.com/faqs/.  Having done both before, Kicking Horse is definitely more fun but it really depends on the amount of runoff from the winter.  There's been lots of snow this winter so water levels should be decent for both.

If you're wanting more water sports, then definitely head to Invermere, about 20 mins south of Radium, for more boating and just hanging out at beaches, etc.  I would say the Radium and Fairmont Hot springs are better and larger than the one in Banff.  The mountains are just gorgeous in that whole range, whether it be the Kootenays or the Rockies.  You won't be disappointed


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 5, 2017)

This area is Calgary's weekend retreat. I had a place in Windermere in a trailer park while the kids grew up and loved it. Favorite things to do include canoeing from Invermere to Radium. As you go down the hill to enter Invermere you will see a hut where the lake ends and it becomes just the river. They rent canoes/kayaks and then they pick you up in Radium load your boat and take you back to your car. Used to be less than $100 for 2. Nice short hike (it is hot in this valley) go to Fairmont hoodoos and hike up the hoodoos. View is awesome. Natural hotsprings and beautiful lake quite a drive but worth it head south past canal flats turn off at road to Whiteswan Lake. On this road Lussier hot springs is signed. Walk down path to about 5 natural springs of different temperatures and if you are brave enough sit in river to cool off. Do not miss driving a few extra miles to whiteswan lake it is spectacularly beautiful. Maybe have a picnic in the camping area at the end of the lake. We kayaked this lake but we have our own kayaks there are no rentals. Do not drive up to top of the world way too remote and not worth it. Just a comment on white water rafting. Since you are there in August you can do kicking horse as it has calmed down and has less runoff in August. A 13 year old is looking for thrills not a calm float. There are a few places you can rent boats in Invermere but if you want to charter a boat so you don't need to worry about wrecking a prop or worse Shadybrook marina in Windermere rents with a driver. They will let you tube, ski, wakeboard etc. Not cheap but being on the water is why we all loved this valley. Shadybrook is the trailer park my kids grew up at.

Joan


----------



## RIMike (Jun 15, 2017)

lmkucala said:


> I have just confirmed an exchange into Bighorn Meadows Resort for 1 week in mid-August (8/19-8/26) and I'm wondering how much there is to do in that area - hoping I didn't make a mistake.  I've had an ongoing request with II into the Canmore/Banff area but nothing was coming up and decided to take this when it came up during a manual search.
> 
> We are thinking of one day trip to Banff (is it really worth it to drive 2 hours each way given how crowded Banff will be?) but other than that I'm hoping there is enough to do in the Radium Hot Springs and Kootenay NP area. We don't mind an hour or so drive to places for day trips. Another thought is to leave Bighorn Meadows for a night and do an overnight in the Banff area.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIMike (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh, you are in for a wonderful, wonderful vacation. I've stayed on both sides of the Canadian Rockies National Parks.  You are in Radium Hot Springs and are very close to the entrance to Kootenay National Park.  I've just gotten back the Canadian Rockies, staying in Canmore.  We chose to drive over to Radium and enjoy the hot springs for a day.  While there we enjoyed seeing the Big Horn Sheep come into town.  Besides the National Park, the Hot Springs, there are numerous hiking trails.  Less and an hour drive north is Golden where white water rafting is available and the entrance to Yoyo National Park.  You are not more than an hour and a half to Lake Louise or Banff, the tourist areas of Banff National Park.  For me being outside of those areas in August, the height of tourist season is a blessing and not a curse.  Bye the way, while coming up from Kalispell, make sure you stop in Waterton Lakes National Park, which shares the border with Glacier National Park in the United States...that is a great grizzly bear park...worth a stop.  If you like hiking, scenery, photography and white water rafting, then Radium is a great place and the Hot Springs will be deeply appreciated AFTER the hikes.  There is also golfing if you enjoy that sort of thing is also available around there too.


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 15, 2017)

RIMike said:


> Oh, you are in for a wonderful, wonderful vacation. I've stayed on both sides of the Canadian Rockies National Parks.  You are in Radium Hot Springs and are very close to the entrance to Kootenay National Park.  I've just gotten back the Canadian Rockies, staying in Canmore.  We chose to drive over to Radium and enjoy the hot springs for a day.  While there we enjoyed seeing the Big Horn Sheep come into town.  Besides the National Park, the Hot Springs, there are numerous hiking trails.  Less and an hour drive north is Golden where white water rafting is available and the entrance to Yoyo National Park.  You are not more than an hour and a half to Lake Louise or Banff, the tourist areas of Banff National Park.  For me being outside of those areas in August, the height of tourist season is a blessing and not a curse.  Bye the way, while coming up from Kalispell, make sure you stop in Waterton Lakes National Park, which shares the border with Glacier National Park in the United States...that is a great grizzly bear park...worth a stop.  If you like hiking, scenery, photography and white water rafting, then Radium is a great place and the Hot Springs will be deeply appreciated AFTER the hikes.  There is also golfing if you enjoy that sort of thing is also available around there too.



Thanks - I've done quite a bit of research at this point and I agree I think we have a great location!  We've got several day trips planned to do many of the things you mention (and yes we are planning to stop at Waterton on our way - we will actually be coming from the Many Glacier area and planning to leave there early in the morning, and spend a half day or so in Waterton doing some short hikes, etc.  Hiking, scenery, and photography are all on our list, and I expect white water rafting will be on our 13 year old son's list


----------



## RIMike (Sep 25, 2017)

P.S.: I just booked Big Horn Meadows myself for a return visit to Radium Hot Springs next May!


----------

